# any telecom jobs??



## ibinujacob (Dec 16, 2012)

I am ps core engineer with 4 yrs experience working for Nokia Siemens networks in India....I just got invite for visa application under subclass 189..skilled independent...can anyone guide me on how to go about job search in Telecom domain


----------



## ausmover (Apr 19, 2013)

ibinujacob said:


> I am ps core engineer with 4 yrs experience working for Nokia Siemens networks in India....I just got invite for visa application under subclass 189..skilled independent...can anyone guide me on how to go about job search in Telecom domain


Hi Ibinujacob,

You need to search SEEK. What is your visa status?

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ibinujacob (Dec 16, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi Ibinujacob,
> 
> You need to search SEEK. What is your visa status?
> 
> ...


Hi..I got my visa and will be moving in June.....I am trying through seek and linkedin now....


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I replied to your other thread


----------



## emma123 (May 6, 2013)

Hi there,
I moved to Australia on jan 2013, its been 4 months and haven't found any telecom job yet . i have 8 years of experience in telecom testing with exposure to latest VOIP technologies. not even single openings add in seek or any other job sites.
it actually booming in INDIA especially Bangalore.
i would tell you to keep alternative skill set as Telecom jobs here are NIL.
this is just for your info as the grass is green always on the other side.

regards,
Emma123


----------

